# First Female NFL Full Time Coach



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...-hired-buffalo-bills-nfl-first-full-assistant

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...-hired-buffalo-bills-nfl-first-full-assistant



So does anyone know what a special teams quality control coach actually does? Sounds like back when I ran a pizza place in high school and everyone was some sort of "manager".....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm gonna be the one to sound like a douche on this one.
Someone with more experience got passed over, 100 people did. I would want someone with game experience, someone that actually played special teams? Basketball I get, baseball I get, soccer, hockey, cricket, track, curling, bobsledding, hell any sport but football.

I'm sure someone's gonna try and put me in my place, but to coach or lead others I think some real world experience is nessecary. 
I watch a lot of football, can I be a coach? 
I like Rex Ryan a whole lot, but this seems like a stunt to me


----------



## SENC (Jan 21, 2016)

It may be a stunt, but she has worked for the Jets (and Ryan) for over 5 years, so he must have liked her to recruit her to Buffalo. I heard someone explain the quality control coach position as one primarily responsible for heavy film analysis (of both team and opponents) and reporting findings to the coordinator of that unit (in this case the special teams coordinator), as well as coaching/leading the practice squad of the unit through setting up as the opponent.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2016)

SENC said:


> I heard someone explain the quality control coach position as one primarily responsible for heavy film analysis (of both team and opponents) and reporting findings to the coordinator of that unit (in this case the special teams coordinator), as well as coaching/leading the practice squad of the unit through setting up as the opponent.



If she worked for Belichik the position would be called _Espionage & Counterintelligence Operations Division Chief_.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## jmurray (Jan 21, 2016)

The bills are one of the handful of teams eligible to be on this year's " hard knocks" series on HBO. Probably unrelated, sigh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 21, 2016)

SENC said:


> It may be a stunt, but she has worked for the Jets (and Ryan) for over 5 years, so he must have liked her to recruit her to Buffalo. I heard someone explain the quality control coach position as one primarily responsible for heavy film analysis (of both team and opponents) and reporting findings to the coordinator of that unit (in this case the special teams coordinator), as well as coaching/leading the practice squad of the unit through setting up as the opponent.



So if she had already work for the Jets is this a new position for her " coach " if so what did she do for them ?

Just confused as usual 

She should be head coach for my team ... Dallas Cowgirls.. What a disappointing season ..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Dallas Cowgirls



I've called them that a lot, but I've come to believe it's an insult to girls...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I've called them that a lot, but I've come to believe it's an insult to girls...



That made me laugh


----------



## DKMD (Jan 21, 2016)

Obviously, she wasn't hired based on appearances... Petrino would never hire her.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## frankp (Jan 28, 2016)

jmurray said:


> I'm gonna be the one to sound like a douche on this one.
> Someone with more experience got passed over, 100 people did. I would want someone with game experience, someone that actually played special teams? Basketball I get, baseball I get, soccer, hockey, cricket, track, curling, bobsledding, hell any sport but football.
> 
> I'm sure someone's gonna try and put me in my place, but to coach or lead others I think some real world experience is nessecary.
> ...


I'm not sure why you think she has no experience. No experience at the level of play of the NFL I can see, but that has nothing to do with no experience. (I don't honestly know whether she was ever a player, at any level, or not.) Similarly, many (actually most) pro head coaches have never played pro ball. How is that any different? Hell, Rex Ryan never played pro ball, either. Is he doing well enough as a head coach, in your opinion?

I'm not trying to "put you in your place" just trying to understand why you think football is different than any other sport or why you think an assistant coach needs more experience than the head coach.


----------



## jmurray (Jan 28, 2016)

frankp said:


> I'm not sure why you think she has no experience. No experience at the level of play of the NFL I can see, but that has nothing to do with no experience. (I don't honestly know whether she was ever a player, at any level, or not.) Similarly, many (actually most) pro head coaches have never played pro ball. How is that any different? Hell, Rex Ryan never played pro ball, either. Is he doing well enough as a head coach, in your opinion?
> 
> I'm not trying to "put you in your place" just trying to understand why you think football is different than any other sport or why you think an assistant coach needs more experience than the head coach.


Rex ryans dad coached in the NFL. Most coaches have at least played college ball, I don't even know where u came up with that last part, I don't think an assistant needs more experience than the head coach?
Football unlike other sports has very few female leagues, unless you count the underwear league on late night cable. How many girls were on your high school team? 
I'm for hiring the best person for the job, regardless of gender or race or religion.
Why wouldn't you Google her and see what her experience level was before writing that?


----------



## frankp (Jan 28, 2016)

jmurray said:


> Rex ryans dad coached in the NFL. Most coaches have at least played college ball, I don't even know where u came up with that last part, I don't think an assistant needs more experience than the head coach?
> Football unlike other sports has very few female leagues, unless you count the underwear league on late night cable. How many girls were on your high school team?
> I'm for hiring the best person for the job, regardless of gender or race or religion.
> Why wouldn't you Google her and see what her experience level was before writing that?


Because I don't care what her experience level is and I'm pretty sure she didn't play college ball and definitely didn't play pro ball. She may have played in a lot of "pick up" leagues and certainly could have played high school and she's clearly been around pro football for a while. I personally know a lady who played professional football here in DC so there's been at least one league in the last 10 years. I don't know how long it lasted (or if it's still going) but there most definitely are women's leagues.

As for the head coach, you aren't necessarily qualified to do something just because your dad did it. I'm sure he's perfectly acceptable as a head coach (I don't follow the sport, personally) but he didn't make head coach particularly early in his career.

My point in my last sentence is you said she should have played in order to be a coach, but the head coach hasn't even played (pro). Your implication was she shouldn't be a coach because she's never played pro ball. I was just asking why you felt that way.

I'm also wondering what makes you think "100 people" "more qualified" than her were passed up for the position. Are you privy to the inner-workings and hirings of the Bills or is that just that you think there are tons of men clamoring for the position? What makes you think there were even a handful of eligible candidates, much less 100?


----------



## jmurray (Jan 29, 2016)

I know the female league your referring to. Pittsburgh had the " passion " for a few years. Mrs. Smith surely did not participate in the league. 
I don't have any thing against her, I'm sure she's great, but for you to say your not sure there are 100 more qualified guys out there who would love to have that job is just plain crazy. How about any buffalo area high school coach, countless ex players college or pro. 
Rex being the son of Buddy Ryan doesn't guarantee he will be a good coach. My dads a carpenter, I can sure drive a nail. Hell if her dad was a hall of fame coach that would be enough for me. If she was the little girl from " remember the Titans" ....good enough.

Don't be so PC and just use common sense on this one @frankp


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 29, 2016)

As Colin asked: what does a "special teams quality control coach" actually do?

I would want to know the answer to this question before considering (a) whether she is qualified to do the job, and (b) whether there's somebody as qualified or more qualified to do it.

(Sorry, Henry -- I just saw your description of the position ... still don't really understand it, but that's cuz I know nada about how American football teams operate.)


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2016)

I have to agree with you Josh - it doesn't take much thought to realize this is 100% an "affirmative action/PR" hire. I'm not saying it is good or bad but to argue otherwise is like Neil Young once said just pissin in the wind.

Wait, it was Dylan, and blowing in the wind but who cares about facts.


----------



## frankp (Jan 30, 2016)

jmurray said:


> I know the female league your referring to. Pittsburgh had the " passion " for a few years. Mrs. Smith surely did not participate in the league.
> I don't have any thing against her, I'm sure she's great, but for you to say your not sure there are 100 more qualified guys out there who would love to have that job is just plain crazy. How about any buffalo area high school coach, countless ex players college or pro.
> Rex being the son of Buddy Ryan doesn't guarantee he will be a good coach. My dads a carpenter, I can sure drive a nail. Hell if her dad was a hall of fame coach that would be enough for me. If she was the little girl from " remember the Titans" ....good enough.
> 
> Don't be so PC and just use common sense on this one @frankp


It has nothing to do with being PC. I don't give a rat's ass about being PC except to prevent me from getting fired at work, and even then I don't care too much. 

Do you honestly think a high school football coach has more experience than someone who's worked in the NFL for 14 years? What qualifications would they have developed coaching a bunch of kids, 9999/10000 of whom will not ever be good enough to play in the NFL? Since you say it would be okay if she were the girl from "remember the Titans" do you know what her upbringing was? Why do you assume she doesn't have the qualifications? (I couldn't find anything saying what her qualifications were or were not other than her time with the NFL but I admittedly didn't look very hard.) 

And, I can guarantee that there were not 100 qualified people with more experience who would have applied for the job. Hell, I've never seen 100 applicants for any single job in any company I've ever worked for, certainly not one that is that specific. I'd be willing bet that he only people who knew about such a job (before now) already work in the NFL or, possibly, college football.


----------



## jmurray (Jan 31, 2016)

frankp said:


> It has nothing to do with being PC. I don't give a rat's ass about being PC except to prevent me from getting fired at work, and even then I don't care too much.
> 
> Do you honestly think a high school football coach has more experience than someone who's worked in the NFL for 14 years? What qualifications would they have developed coaching a bunch of kids, 9999/10000 of whom will not ever be good enough to play in the NFL? Since you say it would be okay if she were the girl from "remember the Titans" do you know what her upbringing was? Why do you assume she doesn't have the qualifications? (I couldn't find anything saying what her qualifications were or were not other than her time with the NFL but I admittedly didn't look very hard.)
> 
> And, I can guarantee that there were not 100 qualified people with more experience who would have applied for the job. Hell, I've never seen 100 applicants for any single job in any company I've ever worked for, certainly not one that is that specific. I'd be willing bet that he only people who knew about such a job (before now) already work in the NFL or, possibly, college football.



Looks like we are just gonna have to agree to disagree. For the record she doesn't have 14 years coaching experience, she was an "events coordinator" with a few years as a talent scout. If she had a football background it would have been talked about. You should be a comedian


----------



## frankp (Jan 31, 2016)

I never said 14 years as a coach. I said 14 years working in the NFL. They are very different things. I can agree to disagree, I just wondered why you thought what you thought. You've still never answered that question, but obviously we're beyond that. Either way, I hope you enjoy the big game and next season, if you're a fan.


----------



## jmurray (Jan 31, 2016)

Go steelers


----------

